# Cool new stuff



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I turned 54 today.

Here's how I spent the day.

I rose at 6:45. Made my way upstairs and ....no I didn't drink a cup. Got my self together and headed to the office. I was a little tired, having driven to Columbus Ohio and back Tuesday and Wednesday.

At 7:15 the calls started while I was driving to work.

At 7:45 my grand daughter called and sang to me (she's 4). Awesome.

Worked like a dog. It was just a heavy day trying to close a lot of issues for year end. High pressure stuff.

We worked through lunch. 

At 3:00 the boss called us into the conference room where they had prepared a little celebration for me.

There are only six people in our office and four of the six are Japanese.

I received some really neat stuff.

They know I eat a lot of steamed rice and my old rice steamer is limping.
This one is slick and matches my kitchen colours.








This is a bluetooth speaker and sounds way better than it should. Nice for the yard and bathroom (waterproof and rechargeable.







This healing drum was made by a local man. what a beautiful deep tone. Elk hide and sinew.







This is.... well 








The day is ending well.


----------



## mike mc (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

May God bless you with many more years of joy. Steamed rice sure is white. Tastes good with anything. The pre steamed hard stuff Works as cellphone dehumidifier and salt unsitcker. 

Congrwtulations. Now you can sing "when I'm 64....


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

cOOL STUFF, hAPPY bIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice stuff. Congrats on your birthday. I'd never have pegged you for 64 - you look much younger in the concert pics you've post here. Well done!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Happy birthday. Nice score.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL, sorry guys, that's 54.

64 will come soon enough.

Me a couple of months ago.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Happy birthday! That is a very cool haul!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman, you are not 54. You are 39 with 15 years of experience.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice haul Mike and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mike! You got great presents!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Milkman. Looks like it was a good one.

Neil


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd like to add my Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Milkman, Happy Birthday to you.

Now, where do I pay the royalties?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone,

Yes I was spoiled nicely. Really though I celebrate this evening.

I was pretty burned out yesterday from the previous day's travel as well as the work I had to do. Today isn't so bad and hey, tomorrow's Saturday.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2014)

have a happy!
and a coupla' shots on me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, the drum is really a treat.

Now that it has been in the house for a day, the pitch has gone up a tone or two and any little rattles that were there are gone.

It just has a beautiful resonant envelope.

It's sort of hypnotic for lack of a better word.

A little old and a little new


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Happy (belated) Birthday, Mike.

Enjoy all those cool gifts!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Happy (day after) Birthday. The rice cooker is a nice gift, the Healing drum is super cool, a great gift from a very thoughtful person.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!

and congrats

that is some cool stuff...well, except for Peewee 

I hope I look that good when I'm 54...and a flying V, too!! traveling in style


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, this seems to be the birthday that keeps going. My parents, one brother and his wife and my dear wife had me go to brunch this morning for another birthday celebration.

I received more gifts, but the most precious was this framed picture.

So cool. My too younger brothers and I. I would have been around five I think.
Could that little guy do wrong?








- - - Updated - - -



bolero said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> and congrats
> 
> ...


Thanks man. 

Really I hope you _feel _as good when your 54. When I look in the mirror, my face shows its age, but honestly, I feel physically better now than I ever have. 

I know I'm 54 and a grampa, but I just don't feel old yet.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Well, this seems to be the birthday that keeps going. My parents, one brother and his wife and my dear wife had me go to brunch this morning for another birthday celebration.
> 
> I received more gifts, but the most precious was this framed picture.
> 
> ...


Today I feel sorta old. Took the grand daughters shopping, again, and saw 54 11 years ago as of next Tuesday. At my last check up the dr. said that a lot of 50 year olds were in worse shape than me. I look in the mirror and say 'What the hell'.....1000 rabbits stepping backwards. Anyway, before my short term takes another trip let me just say, Happy belated birthday whippersnapper.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

_ I am sorry but this is a belated birthday congrats. You look WOW just amazing! Your lying! Your only 34! lol HAPPY BIRTHDAY! What did you wish for?_


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Lola.

Discretion being the better part of valour, I can't tell you what I wished for.

But, I got it.

Several times.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

:useless:

c'mon don't be bashful!!!

- - - Updated - - -

OMG what a cute and adorable picture~~ Are u the little dude on the right side? All your pajamas match! Any mother would be proud to brag about such handsome boys. I know I would! It's the June Cleaver in me! ( there I have done it! Gone and dated myself! Age is all in your head) I am still an 18 year old Rebel in my mind! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

oh, so naughty!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> :useless:
> 
> c'mon don't be bashful!!!
> 
> ...


I'm really enjoying the picture, which I hadn't seen in decades. Yes, I'm on the right. Matching PJs and all three of us had guns.

Honestly that picture captures my childhood. I also have a sister but I naturally spent a lot of time with my brothers.

I had a happy and positive family as a boy. It's only recently I've come to understand how rare and valuable that is.

Fortunately I realized how great my parents are while they're still alive and well.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So tell me how old you were there. Did you what you get wanted for that Christmas? I have photos like that too. We looked so happy in the pictures but in all honesty our family life was far from idyllic!


----------

